# Help Please - PC won't recognize phone. "Device malfunctioned"



## Digital_Buddha (May 31, 2012)

Yesterday, I was running Sirius ROM on my [background=rgba(255, 255, 255, 0.917969)]SGH-T898 Galaxy SII, and for the first time running this ROM, my battery level reach below 15%, and a pop up message suggested I plug the phone in to charge. When I did this, I noticed for the first time that my desktop at work is not recognizing the device and saying that it malfunctioned. I didn't think much of it. Later in the day, I decided to restore my stock backup and update to ICS via Kies. Darkstar Superwipe ----> Restore backup. Once I plugged the phone into my laptop at home, I noticed again that windows in not recognizing my phone, and saying that it malfunctioned. I attempted re-installing the drivers via Kies multiple times with no success. I've tried 3-4 cables and 3 computers, still no success. I've used an electronic duster and lint remover, thinking perhaps some lint or something is preventing a connection - no luck. I've tried dialing *#7284#, and changing those settings - no luck. I've trying the usb debugging checkbox in applications/development - no luck. Now I am back to the ROM Malice, still, with no luck of connecting to a computer. The phone charges, and works perfectly fine. I can access the files on the SD through the phone with no issues (i.e play music). The last time I could successfully connect to a computer was this past Saturday morning, and those files successfully transferred to my knowledge (I can listen to that particular album).[/background]

[background=rgba(255, 255, 255, 0.917969)]Guys, what could possibly be my issue!? [/background]

[background=rgba(255, 255, 255, 0.917969)]Thanks for your time![/background]


----------



## michael3214 (Nov 10, 2011)

Granted we are using different phones, the reasons for the device not being recognized are similar. Three ways to try and fix...... First, uninstall and reinstall samsung drivers for your device. If that doesnt work, try switching the usb cable that your using when you get the error. That has personally worked for me in the past. Third, which ive read about in a different forum has been the connectors in the phones usb port are either bent or somehow not in their original factory condition. Not sure how to fix the port but hopefully one of these will work for you.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using RootzWiki


----------



## TrayLunch (Jun 17, 2012)

I am now having this problem as well. 2 different computers, 2 different usb cables, 0 success. It's the usb port. I'm wondering if you found a home solution, or a way to flash back to stock. I have an appt to take my phone into Sprint on Wed and would like to have it in factory condition. I'm running stock rooted EL29 with custom recovery. They may notice, they may not.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrayLunch (Jun 17, 2012)

I was able to get my phone back to completely stock with Mobile Odin and an EL29 .tar I had laying around. I used an adapter to put it in on my microSD card and flashed it from there. In on an E4GT. If anyone else is having this problem and needs the .tar, feel free to PM me.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrayLunch (Jun 17, 2012)

Sprint has ordered me a new phone. There is no easy fix for this.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------

